# New owner of a Lange Saxonia Small Seconds (216.026)



## phsiao08 (Sep 15, 2017)

**A. Lange & Sohne 216.026**

The newest addition to the collection that u/vissionaire helped me push over the edge. I always wanted a standout piece to the collection and went a [JLC](

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/cvdse1
) and then Grand Seiko thinking that "*this is really really nice but something is just a bitttt off"* before settling on the Saxonia. I watched a ton of videos - [including this one from Horology House](



) \- that convinced me. I also looked at the Patek Phillipe 5196G and Vacheron Constantin Traditionelle, too.

So far, I can say those who like Lange have a point. In real life, the finishing is really next level. It's not too flashy, but glints in the right way. The hands harken back to another time. And at 37mm, it really is *the* dress watch.


----------



## bosko (Jan 26, 2019)

You are forgiven for referencing a Horology House video. 

Seriously, great watch. Congratulations! It is probably my favourite dress watch. I used to prefer the Thin but then was drawn back to the small seconds register. Either way, a really really great watch that one appreciates more as it is experienced in the metal and on the wrist.


----------



## phsiao08 (Sep 15, 2017)

thanks man! two weeks in i'm very happy with it! also thought about the no subdial but really enjoyed seeing the seconds move!


----------



## revius (Mar 19, 2020)

I´m more of a fan of the Saxonia Thin but this one is great too. Lange watches are difficultly topped. Congrats!!


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Congratulations! A lange is definitely a grail for me and I always loved the small seconds subdial. Wishing you years of joy with it.


----------



## Akanami89 (Jan 31, 2020)

Congrats man =) I'm sure the caseback is just as jaw-dropping as the front.


----------



## phsiao08 (Sep 15, 2017)

you're one to talk Mr. SBGY003


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

One of these is on my wish list. True Grail watch! Congrats!


----------



## Coloneltom (May 22, 2018)

Stunning piece!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

phsiao08 said:


> **A. Lange & Sohne 216.026**
> 
> The newest addition to the collection that u/vissionaire helped me push over the edge. I always wanted a standout piece to the collection and went a [JLC](
> 
> ...


Congrats! That is a stunning piece. I hope to own a Lange sometime in my life!


----------



## HaiovR (May 1, 2020)

Congrats)


----------



## JD10 (Dec 26, 2017)

Beautiful watch. Thanks for sharing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backpacker1040 (Jan 14, 2018)

Great looking watch. Congrats.


----------



## Yusef (Mar 2, 2019)

I was on a similar search and ended up in the same place last week. Traded my submariner 16610 toward it and am super happy with my first precious metal piece!


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Yusef said:


> I was on a similar search and ended up in the same place last week. Traded my submariner 16610 toward it and am super happy with my first precious metal piece!
> View attachment 15406583


You wear it well. What is your wrist size? I'm looking to get an A.Lange, but can't decide between 35mm or 37mm.


----------

